# Photoshoot



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

Just got the car detailed and had some time up my sleeve to arrange a photoshoot:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow! Very nice photoshoot, And very clean TT!! Couple questions, did you do the photoshoot yourself, if so, what kind of camera did you use??? And those rims, what are they?? I like them! 

Anyways nice job! :thumbup:


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

I didnt do the shoot myself a friend of mine did it. In terms of camera he used a Nikon but not sure what model. The rims are Breyton Avalanche 18 x 8.5 all round which i have had since 2001 i think they are discontinued but you may find a set on ebay.de.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

looks great...and a TT from down under to boot! Nice to see Steve's VTDA making it around the world in action too! 

Joe


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

very cool


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## hotgrass (Aug 22, 2008)

i like! i wish i have those photoshoot skills. :thumbup:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

That is a clean lookin car. The only thing I'm not a fan of is the wheels, just not my style, but the overall look of the car is great.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

Thanks guys!


----------



## illektronik (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks guys. The camera was a D90. All shots (except the engine bay) were without a flash and shot in 3 exposures.

Props to Costa for it being so clean and making sure those little details were taken care of during the shoot.

1920 pixel wide versions are available for download here on flickr.

Look forward to shooting the '66 Beetle one day. :thumbup:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice everything. Car, location, and pics! :thumbup:


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

Nice car and pictures:beer:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Yellow Imola is fantastic on TT! 
Stance and color are:thumbup:


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

XXX 1.8T said:


> I didnt do the shoot myself a friend of mine did it. In terms of camera he used a Nikon but not sure what model. The rims are Breyton Avalanche 18 x 8.5 all round which i have had since 2001 i think they are discontinued but you may find a set on ebay.de.


 The wheels are now made (since 2002) by ProjektZwo - called the P2. Uber rare and hard to get in the US


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

great shots!


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

Lurkertom said:


> The wheels are now made (since 2002) by ProjektZwo - called the P2. Uber rare and hard to get in the US


 nice to know if i need another wheel thought they were discontinued!


----------

